# Apostas Temperaturas 10/11/12 Julho 2021



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2021 às 12:37)

*Regulamento*


Concurso de apostas para as temperaturas *máximas *nos dias 10 a 12 de julho (sábado a segunda-feira) e *mínimas* nos dias 11 e 12.


*As estações seleccionadas são:*


1 – Monção, Valinha - IPMA
2 – Bragança, Aeródromo - IPMA
3 – Mirandela - IPMA
4 – Tondela, Caramulinho - IPMA
5 – São Pedro de Moel - IPMA
6 – Tomar, Valdonas - IPMA
7 – Coruche - IPMA
8 – Sesimbra - Wunderground
9 – Mértola - MeteoAlentejo
10 – Fóia - IPMA
11 – Castro Marim - IPMA
12 – Lagoa, Sítio das Fontes - MeteoFontes


*Regras*


* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto das quatro temperaturas a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado nas doze estações referidas que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.;

* A submissão de apostas começa agora e *termina às 06:59 de sábado, dia 10;*


* Para premiar quem aposta a uma maior distância temporal será aplicada uma bonificação de 10% ao primeiro tercil de participantes a submeter a aposta e de 5% ao segundo tercil. Ou seja, se concorrerem 31 pessoas, os 10 primeiros a apostar recebem o bónus de 10% e os 11 seguintes a apostar (entre o 11º e o 21º) recebem 5% de bónus;


* A bonificação é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 5ºC e tiver uma bonificação de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 4,5ºC (5ºC-0,5ºC);


* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero;


* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, mas disponibilizar os valores horários que permitam claramente perceber qual o seu valor extremo, será feita uma correlação entre o extremo horário do dia anterior e a máxima absoluta desse mesmo dia, para apurar uma aproximação do valor extremo desse dia. Exemplo:


No dia 11, uma EM tem todos os registos horários excepto o das 15 h. Percebe-se claramente que o menor dos valores horários registados foi de 2,5ºC às 6h, uma vez que os valores às 14h e às 16h eram de cerca de 8ºC;
No dia 12 o menor valor horário foi de 4,0ºC. No resumo diário mostra-se que a máxima absoluta foi de 3,2ºC;
O valor aproximado da máxima de dia 11 a utilizar será de 2,5-(4,0-3,2)=1,7ºC;
Este método grosseiro de aproximação é utilizado por ser mais justo do que a simples eliminação das EM. Já houve concursos anteriores em que se percebia claramente que o vencedor seria outro se EM com registos horários quase completos não tivessem sido eliminadas.

* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, nem disponibilizar os valores horários que permitam claramente perceber qual o seu valor extremo, será excluída do concurso;


* Em caso de empate, prevalecerá a aposta que tiver sido submetida em primeiro lugar;


* Edições de posts de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão, devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.




*Formato*

Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas.

----------------

*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*
Monção: MaxSáb xx,xºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom yy,yºC MinSeg ww,wºC MáxSeg vv,vºC
Bragança: MaxSáb xx,xºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom yy,yºC MinSeg ww,wºC MáxSeg vv,vºC
Mirandela: MaxSáb xx,xºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom yy,yºC MinSeg ww,wºC MáxSeg vv,vºC
Tondela: MaxSáb xx,xºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom yy,yºC MinSeg ww,wºC MáxSeg vv,vºC
SPMoel: MaxSáb xx,xºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom yy,yºC MinSeg ww,wºC MáxSeg vv,vºC
Tomar: MaxSáb xx,xºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom yy,yºC MinSeg ww,wºC MáxSeg vv,vºC
Coruche: MaxSáb xx,xºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom yy,yºC MinSeg ww,wºC MáxSeg vv,vºC
Sesimbra: MaxSáb xx,xºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom yy,yºC MinSeg ww,wºC MáxSeg vv,vºC
Mértola: MaxSáb xx,xºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom yy,yºC MinSeg ww,wºC MáxSeg vv,vºC
Fóia: MaxSáb xx,xºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom yy,yºC MinSeg ww,wºC MáxSeg vv,vºC
CMarim: MaxSáb xx,xºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom yy,yºC MinSeg ww,wºC MáxSeg vv,vºC
Lagoa: MaxSáb xx,xºC MinDom zz,zºC MaxDom yy,yºC MinSeg ww,wºC MáxSeg vv,vºC



----------------


xx,xºC, yy,yºC, zz,zºC, ww,wºC e vv,vºC são as temperaturas com uma casa decimal.


*Usem vírgulas (,) e não pontos (.), facilita muito a recolha dos dados.*


Boa sorte a todos, e no momento em que apostarem, tentem guiar-se pelas vossas ideias, geralmente as apostas vencedoras são aquelas que se destacam das restantes por alguma razão. Inspirar-se nas apostas dos restantes membros raramente resulta num lugar de destaque.


Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jul 2021 às 12:09)

Vamos lá abrir as hostilidades. 

---
*
Gilmet*
Monção: MaxSáb 32,5ºC MinDom 17,6ºC MaxDom 27,9ºC MinSeg 13,2ºC MáxSeg 23,7ºC
Bragança: MaxSáb 33,1ºC MinDom 16,8ºC MaxDom 30,6ºC MinSeg 12,0ºC MáxSeg 25,3ºC
Mirandela: MaxSáb 37,6ºC MinDom 18,4ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC MinSeg 13,6ºC MáxSeg 28,8ºC
Tondela: MaxSáb 26,8ºC MinDom 17,8ºC MaxDom 24,6ºC MinSeg 10,9ºC MáxSeg 16,2ºC
SPMoel: MaxSáb 27,2ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 20,9ºC MinSeg 15,2ºC MáxSeg 19,1ºC
Tomar: MaxSáb 38,3ºC MinDom 19,5ºC MaxDom 30,4ºC MinSeg 12,6ºC MáxSeg 26,1ºC
Coruche: MaxSáb 39,1ºC MinDom 16,2ºC MaxDom 31,8ºC MinSeg 12,9ºC MáxSeg 27,2ºC
Sesimbra: MaxSáb 31,8ºC MinDom 20,5ºC MaxDom 29,7ºC MinSeg 17,8ºC MáxSeg 24,4ºC
Mértola: MaxSáb 42,2ºC MinDom 20,2ºC MaxDom 43,1ºC MinSeg 16,7ºC MáxSeg 33,6ºC
Fóia: MaxSáb 32,0ºC MinDom 23,6ºC MaxDom 30,8ºC MinSeg 20,2ºC MáxSeg 25,6ºC
CMarim: MaxSáb 35,3ºC MinDom 22,1ºC MaxDom 36,8ºC MinSeg 19,8ºC MáxSeg 33,1ºC
Lagoa: MaxSáb 34,1ºC MinDom 21,3ºC MaxDom 35,7ºC MinSeg 18,6ºC MáxSeg 31,5ºC


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jul 2021 às 14:36)

A ver se desta vez o concurso de apostas corre melhor que o anterior. 
_______

*joralentejano*
Monção: MaxSáb 32,7ºC MinDom 16,2ºC MaxDom  28,9ºC MinSeg 12,8ºC MáxSeg 22,9ºC
Bragança: MaxSáb 30,8ºC MinDom 16,6ºC MaxDom 31,7ºC MinSeg 12,1ºC MáxSeg 24,5ºC
Mirandela: MaxSáb 37,1ºC MinDom 17,3ºC MaxDom 36,6ºC MinSeg 14,2ºC MáxSeg 27,8ºC
Tondela: MaxSáb 26,2ºC MinDom 17,5ºC MaxDom 23,6ºC MinSeg 10,7ºC MáxSeg 16,5ºC
SPMoel: MaxSáb 21,8ºC MinDom 14,5ºC MaxDom 19,8ºC MinSeg 14,1ºC MáxSeg 18,4ºC
Tomar: MaxSáb 39,8ºC MinDom 15,8ºC MaxDom 34,6ºC MinSeg 13,2ºC MáxSeg 26,3ºC
Coruche: MaxSáb 40,9ºC MinDom 16,1ºC MaxDom 35,1ºC MinSeg 12,8ºC MáxSeg 27,3ºC
Sesimbra: MaxSáb 32,4ºC MinDom 19,3ºC MaxDom 30,2ºC MinSeg 16,2ºC MáxSeg 25,8ºC
Mértola: MaxSáb 42,0ºC MinDom 23,2ºC MaxDom 43,5ºC MinSeg 15,8ºC MáxSeg 32,4ºC
Fóia: MaxSáb 31,7ºC MinDom 23,8ºC MaxDom 29,6ºC MinSeg 18,9ºC MáxSeg 24,7ºC
CMarim: MaxSáb 35,1ºC MinDom 22,3ºC MaxDom 36,6ºC MinSeg 21,7ºC MáxSeg 32,8ºC
Lagoa: MaxSáb 34,2ºC MinDom 20,5ºC MaxDom 35,3ºC MinSeg 17,4ºC MáxSeg 29,5ºC


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jul 2021 às 14:38)

É uma dúvida um bocado estúpida, mas a estação de Bragança escolhida é a antiga ou a que foi criada mais recentemente?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jul 2021 às 14:44)

N_Fig disse:


> É uma dúvida um bocado estúpida, mas a estação de Bragança escolhida é a antiga ou a que foi criada mais recentemente?



Bragança, Aeródromo, que é a mais recente


----------



## RStorm (8 Jul 2021 às 20:03)

Aqui vai a minha aposta  Boa sorte para todos 

-------
*
Rstorm*
Monção: MaxSáb 33,4ºC MinDom 16,1ºC MaxDom 30,2ºC MinSeg 13,9ººC MáxSeg 22,6ºC
Bragança: MaxSáb 32,6ºC MinDom 16,3ºC MaxDom 33,1ºC MinSeg 12,7ºC MáxSeg 23,4ºC
Mirandela: MaxSáb 37,5ºC MinDom 17,8ºC MaxDom 38,6ºC MinSeg 15,6ºC MáxSeg 26,7ºC
Tondela: MaxSáb 27,1ºC MinDom 16,8ºC MaxDom 24,2ºC MinSeg 11,3ºC MáxSeg 17,0ºC
SPMoel: MaxSáb 22,3ºC MinDom 15,7ºC MaxDom 19,8ºC MinSeg 15,1ºC MáxSeg 17,7ºC
Tomar: MaxSáb 40,4ºC MinDom 16,2ºC MaxDom 34,8ºC MinSeg 13,7ºC MáxSeg 25,9ºC
Coruche: MaxSáb 42,1ºC MinDom 16,5ºC MaxDom 36,6ºC MinSeg 12,7ºC MáxSeg 27,5ºC
Sesimbra: MaxSáb 32,9ºC MinDom 18,2ºC MaxDom 30,8ºC MinSeg 16,2ºC MáxSeg 26,6ºC
Mértola: MaxSáb 42,4ºC MinDom 17,8ºC MaxDom 42,9ºC MinSeg 15,6ºC MáxSeg 32,3ºC
Fóia: MaxSáb 31,1ºC MinDom 22,8ºC MaxDom 28,9ºC MinSeg 18,3ºC MáxSeg 24,1ºC
CMarim: MaxSáb 35,3ºC MinDom 23,2ºC MaxDom 33,1ºC MinSeg 18,5ºC MáxSeg 32,2ºC
Lagoa: MaxSáb 34,7ºC MinDom 21,1ºC MaxDom 35,2ºC MinSeg 17,8ºC MáxSeg 29,9ºC


----------



## pimigas (8 Jul 2021 às 21:46)

*pimigas*
Monção: MaxSáb 31,1ºC MinDom 14,8ºC MaxDom 29,2ºC MinSeg 11,9ºC MáxSeg 20,6ºC
Bragança: MaxSáb 31,8ºC MinDom 12,3ºC MaxDom 32,2ºC MinSeg 10,4ºC MáxSeg 19,4ºC
Mirandela: MaxSáb 35,5ºC MinDom 16,9ºC MaxDom 34,6ºC MinSeg 13,5ºC MáxSeg 23,7ºC
Tondela: MaxSáb 25,1ºC MinDom 14,8ºC MaxDom 22,2ºC MinSeg 10,3ºC MáxSeg 16,0ºC
SPMoel: MaxSáb 21,3ºC MinDom 14,7ºC MaxDom 18,8ºC MinSeg 14,1ºC MáxSeg 18,7ºC
Tomar: MaxSáb 38,4ºC MinDom 15,2ºC MaxDom 33,2ºC MinSeg 12,7ºC MáxSeg 26,3ºC
Coruche: MaxSáb 40,0ºC MinDom 15,1ºC MaxDom 35,8ºC MinSeg 12,2ºC MáxSeg 27,1ºC
Sesimbra: MaxSáb 29,9ºC MinDom 16,2ºC MaxDom 28,8ºC MinSeg 14,2ºC MáxSeg 24,6ºC
Mértola: MaxSáb 39,8ºC MinDom 17,0ºC MaxDom 38,9ºC MinSeg 14,1ºC MáxSeg 29,3ºC
Fóia: MaxSáb 30,1ºC MinDom 21,7ºC MaxDom 27,3ºC MinSeg 16,8ºC MáxSeg 22,4ºC
CMarim: MaxSáb 32,3ºC MinDom 20,2ºC MaxDom 30,1ºC MinSeg 16,5ºC MáxSeg 29,2ºC
Lagoa: MaxSáb 31,7ºC MinDom 19,1ºC MaxDom 32,2ºC MinSeg 16,8ºC MáxSeg 26,9ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Jul 2021 às 00:27)

* Dan *
Monção: MaxSáb 31,4ºC MinDom 14,1ºC MaxDom 28,2ºC MinSeg 13,8ºC MáxSeg 20,9ºC
Bragança: MaxSáb 31,3ºC MinDom 14,3ºC MaxDom 32,2ºC MinSeg 10,6ºC MáxSeg 21,2ºC
Mirandela: MaxSáb 36,7ºC MinDom 16,5ºC MaxDom 37,4ºC MinSeg 13,6ºC MáxSeg 26,7ºC
Tondela: MaxSáb 27,2ºC MinDom 13,2ºC MaxDom 23,4ºC MinSeg 09,1ºC MáxSeg 15,7ºC
SPMoel: MaxSáb 23,3ºC MinDom 15,7ºC MaxDom 20,3ºC MinSeg 14,4ºC MáxSeg 18,3ºC
Tomar: MaxSáb 40,8ºC MinDom 16,1ºC MaxDom 35,2ºC MinSeg 14,1ºC MáxSeg 26,4ºC
Coruche: MaxSáb 41,8ºC MinDom 17,3ºC MaxDom 37,2ºC MinSeg 14,4ºC MáxSeg 27,5ºC
Sesimbra: MaxSáb 38,9ºC MinDom 18,9ºC MaxDom 32,3ºC MinSeg 15,3ºC MáxSeg 27,8ºC
Mértola: MaxSáb 41,1ºC MinDom 19,5ºC MaxDom 42,1ºC MinSeg 16,3ºC MáxSeg 28,9ºC
Fóia: MaxSáb 28,7ºC MinDom 21,8ºC MaxDom 29,3ºC MinSeg 13,2ºC MáxSeg 20,1ºC
CMarim: MaxSáb 37,8ºC MinDom 21,7ºC MaxDom 35,3ºC MinSeg 19,4ºC MáxSeg 32,2ºC
Lagoa: MaxSáb 35,6ºC MinDom 21,2ºC MaxDom 36,6ºC MinSeg 17,8ºC MáxSeg 30,7ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Jul 2021 às 00:37)

*Jorge_scp*
Monção: MaxSáb 32,5ºC MinDom 15,3ºC MaxDom 30,2ºC MinSeg 12,7ºC MáxSeg 22,1ºC
Bragança: MaxSáb 32,0ºC MinDom 15,1ºC MaxDom 33,2ºC MinSeg 11,4ºC MáxSeg 22,2ºC
Mirandela: MaxSáb 35,9ºC MinDom 16,9ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MinSeg 14,3ºC MáxSeg 24,7ºC
Tondela: MaxSáb 26,2ºC MinDom 14,2ºC MaxDom 23,8ºC MinSeg 10,4ºC MáxSeg 14,2ºC
SPMoel: MaxSáb 20,9ºC MinDom 15,1ºC MaxDom 19,6ºC MinSeg 14,6ºC MáxSeg 18,0ºC
Tomar: MaxSáb 37,5ºC MinDom 15,0ºC MaxDom 31,8ºC MinSeg 12,6ºC MáxSeg 24,9ºC
Coruche: MaxSáb 40,8ºC MinDom 16,0ºC MaxDom 35,4ºC MinSeg 13,0ºC MáxSeg 27,0ºC
Sesimbra: MaxSáb 30,9ºC MinDom 18,1ºC MaxDom 25,8ºC MinSeg 16,3ºC MáxSeg 20,8ºC
Mértola: MaxSáb 42,1ºC MinDom 19,0ºC MaxDom 43,6ºC MinSeg 14,8ºC MáxSeg 33,2ºC
Fóia: MaxSáb 34,1ºC MinDom 20,3ºC MaxDom 30,3ºC MinSeg 17,2ºC MáxSeg 23,1ºC
CMarim: MaxSáb 36,3ºC MinDom 22,9ºC MaxDom 31,1ºC MinSeg 19,5ºC MáxSeg 33,5ºC
Lagoa: MaxSáb 39,7ºC MinDom 18,0ºC MaxDom 39,1ºC MinSeg 15,5ºC MáxSeg 32,9ºC


----------



## David sf (9 Jul 2021 às 19:32)

*David sf*
Monção: MaxSáb 31,5ºC MinDom 15,0ºC MaxDom 30,0ºC MinSeg 11,5ºC MáxSeg 22,0ºC
Bragança: MaxSáb 32,5ºC MinDom 14,0ºC MaxDom 33,5ºC MinSeg 10,0ºC MáxSeg 23,0ºC
Mirandela: MaxSáb 37,0ºC MinDom 17,5ºC MaxDom 37,0ºC MinSeg 14,5ºC MáxSeg 25,0ºC
Tondela: MaxSáb 27,0ºC MinDom 15,0ºC MaxDom 23,0ºC MinSeg 9,0ºC MáxSeg 15,0ºC
SPMoel: MaxSáb 22,0ºC MinDom 15,0ºC MaxDom 20,0ºC MinSeg 14,5ºC MáxSeg 17,5ºC
Tomar: MaxSáb 38,5ºC MinDom 15,0ºC MaxDom 32,5ºC MinSeg 13,0ºC MáxSeg 26,5ºC
Coruche: MaxSáb 40,5ºC MinDom 16,5ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MinSeg 13,0ºC MáxSeg 27,0ºC
Sesimbra: MaxSáb 32,0ºC MinDom 19,0ºC MaxDom 28,0ºC MinSeg 16,0ºC MáxSeg 22,0ºC
Mértola: MaxSáb 42,0ºC MinDom 20,0ºC MaxDom 43,0ºC MinSeg 15,0ºC MáxSeg 33,0ºC
Fóia: MaxSáb 32,0ºC MinDom 20,0ºC MaxDom 30,0ºC MinSeg 16,0ºC MáxSeg 22,5ºC
CMarim: MaxSáb 36,5ºC MinDom 23,0ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC MinSeg 19,0ºC MáxSeg 32,0ºC
Lagoa: MaxSáb 38,0ºC MinDom 19,0ºC MaxDom 38,5ºC MinSeg 16,5ºC MáxSeg 30,0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2021 às 20:10)

*algarvio1980*
Monção: MaxSáb 33.0ºC MinDom 15,7ºC MaxDom 28,9ºC MinSeg 12,8ºC MáxSeg 21,1ºC
Bragança: MaxSáb 33,8ºC MinDom 14,2ºC MaxDom 33,7ºC MinSeg 11,8ºC MáxSeg 22,5ºC
Mirandela: MaxSáb 37,1ºC MinDom 16,3ºC MaxDom 38,6ºC MinSeg 14,6ºC MáxSeg 25,8ºC
Tondela: MaxSáb 26,2ºC MinDom 15,5ºC MaxDom 23,6ºC MinSeg 13,0ºC MáxSeg 23,0ºC
SPMoel: MaxSáb 22,8ºC MinDom 14,5ºC MaxDom 20,8ºC MinSeg 14,1ºC MáxSeg 18,4ºC
Tomar: MaxSáb 38,8ºC MinDom 15,5ºC MaxDom 33,8ºC MinSeg 13,2ºC MáxSeg 26,3ºC
Coruche: MaxSáb 40,1ºC MinDom 16,1ºC MaxDom 35,1ºC MinSeg 13,8ºC MáxSeg 27,6ºC
Sesimbra: MaxSáb 34,4ºC MinDom 17,3ºC MaxDom 31,2ºC MinSeg 16,2ºC MáxSeg 27,8ºC
Mértola: MaxSáb 42,4ºC MinDom 21,2ºC MaxDom 41,5ºC MinSeg 18,8ºC MáxSeg 32,4ºC
Fóia: MaxSáb 33,7ºC MinDom 19,8ºC MaxDom 31,0ºC MinSeg 18,4ºC MáxSeg 25,7ºC
CMarim: MaxSáb 37,1ºC MinDom 22,0ºC MaxDom 36,6ºC MinSeg 21,4ºC MáxSeg 34,8ºC
Lagoa: MaxSáb 38,0ºC MinDom 20,3ºC MaxDom 35,6ºC MinSeg 18,6ºC MáxSeg 32,5ºC


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jul 2021 às 20:40)

*N_Fig*
Monção: MaxSáb 32,5ºC MinDom 15,7ºC MaxDom 29,2ºC MinSeg 12,7ºC MáxSeg 21,7ºC
Bragança: MaxSáb 32,5ºC MinDom 14,9ºC MaxDom 32,4ºC MinSeg 11,5ºC MáxSeg 22,4ºC
Mirandela: MaxSáb 36,6ºC MinDom 17,2ºC MaxDom 36,8ºC MinSeg 14,3ºC MáxSeg 26,3ºC
Tondela: MaxSáb 26,9ºC MinDom 15,4ºC MaxDom 23,9ºC MinSeg 10,8ºC MáxSeg 17,1ºC
SPMoel: MaxSáb 22,8ºC MinDom 15,2ºC MaxDom 20,2ºC MinSeg 14,4ºC MáxSeg 18,3ºC
Tomar: MaxSáb 38,9ºC MinDom 15,9ºC MaxDom 33,5ºC MinSeg 13,2ºC MáxSeg 26,3ºC
Coruche: MaxSáb 40,7ºC MinDom 16,3ºC MaxDom 35,4ºC MinSeg 13,3ºC MáxSeg 27,3ºC
Sesimbra: MaxSáb 33,5ºC MinDom 18,3ºC MaxDom 29,8ºC MinSeg 16,2ºC MáxSeg 25,5ºC
Mértola: MaxSáb 41,8ºC MinDom 19,8ºC MaxDom 42,1ºC MinSeg 15,9ºC MáxSeg 31,5ºC
Fóia: MaxSáb 31,6ºC MinDom 21,5ºC MaxDom 29,5ºC MinSeg 17,3ºC MáxSeg 23,6ºC
CMarim: MaxSáb 35,6ºC MinDom 22,1ºC MaxDom 34,1ºC MinSeg 19,2ºC MáxSeg 32,2ºC
Lagoa: MaxSáb 36,1ºC MinDom 20,0ºC MaxDom 36,1ºC MinSeg 17,2ºC MáxSeg 30,3ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jul 2021 às 22:59)

Então aqui vai a minha aposta,  bom evento a todos pessoal 

Ricardo Carvalho 

Monção: MaxSáb 33,4ºC MinDom 15,2ºC MaxDom 30,1ºC MinSeg 11,7ºC MáxSeg 21,3ºC
Bragança: MaxSáb 34,8ºC MinDom 12,9ºC MaxDom 31,2ºC MinSeg 12,1ºC MáxSeg 21,4ºC
Mirandela: MaxSáb 37,1ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 34,8ºC MinSeg 12,5ºC MáxSeg 26,6ºC
Tondela: MaxSáb 32,2ºC MinDom 15,1ºC MaxDom 24.9ºC MinSeg 9,8ºC MáxSeg 18.2ºC
SPMoel: MaxSáb 25,8ºC MinDom 15,2ºC MaxDom 22.1ºC MinSeg 14,2ºC MáxSeg 18,2ºC
Tomar: MaxSáb 38,5ºC MinDom 18,9ºC MaxDom 35,5ºC MinSeg 14,2ºC MáxSeg 27,4ºC
Coruche: MaxSáb 40.8ºC MinDom 18,2ºC MaxDom 36,2ºC MinSeg 15,3ºC MáxSeg 26,3ºC
Sesimbra: MaxSáb 31,6ºC MinDom 19,1ºC MaxDom 27,4ºC MinSeg 17,2ºC MáxSeg 23,5ºC
Mértola: MaxSáb 42,8ºC MinDom 22,8ºC MaxDom 42.8ºC MinSeg 16,9ºC MáxSeg 32,5ºC
Fóia: MaxSáb 32,8ºC MinDom 20,9ºC MaxDom 31,5ºC MinSeg 18,7ºC MáxSeg 25.6ºC
CMarim: MaxSáb 38.6ºC MinDom 24,1ºC MaxDom 39,1ºC MinSeg 20,2ºC MáxSeg 31.2ºC
Lagoa: MaxSáb 38.9ºC MinDom 21.3ºC MaxDom 37.7ºC MinSeg 19,2ºC MáxSeg 31.2°C

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2021 às 00:19)

*AnDré*
Monção: MaxSáb 32,9ºC MinDom 17,1ºC MaxDom 30,1ºC MinSeg 11,5ºC MáxSeg 23,1ºC
Bragança: MaxSáb 32,0ºC MinDom 15,1ºC MaxDom 33,9ºC MinSeg 10,5ºC MáxSeg 22,5ºC
Mirandela: MaxSáb 36,5ºC MinDom 19,8ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MinSeg 10,5ºC MáxSeg 28,5ºC
Tondela: MaxSáb 29,1ºC MinDom 17,5ºC MaxDom 26,1ºC MinSeg 10,5ºC MáxSeg 17,5ºC
SPMoel: MaxSáb 20,5ºC MinDom 16,1ºC MaxDom 18,9ºC MinSeg 15,1ºC MáxSeg 17,9ºC
Tomar: MaxSáb 40,1ºC MinDom 17,2ºC MaxDom 36,1ºC MinSeg 13,1ºC MáxSeg 27,3ºC
Coruche: MaxSáb 41,2ºC MinDom 16,9ºC MaxDom 37,8ºC MinSeg 13,1ºC MáxSeg 27,4ºC
Sesimbra: MaxSáb 33,1ºC MinDom 19,1ºC MaxDom 31,3ºC MinSeg 17,0ºC MáxSeg 26,3ºC
Mértola: MaxSáb 44,1ºC MinDom 22,2ºC MaxDom 44,5ºC MinSeg 15,2ºC MáxSeg 32,2ºC
Fóia: MaxSáb 33,1ºC MinDom 20,0ºC MaxDom 31,1ºC MinSeg 15,5ºC MáxSeg 21,5ºC
CMarim: MaxSáb 35,2ºC MinDom 22,5ºC MaxDom 34,7ºC MinSeg 19,1ºC MáxSeg 30,8ºC
Lagoa: MaxSáb 36,4ºC MinDom 18,9ºC MaxDom 35,1ºC MinSeg 15,9ºC MáxSeg 27,2ºC


----------



## Thomar (10 Jul 2021 às 07:04)

Bom dia. Infelizmente não consegui enviar a minha aposta, como disse no outro dia, estou sem computador e enviar as apostas ( copiar texto e colar texto num smartphone antigo é um atrofio). 
Também estou muito triste com a participação dos membros do forum, só 11 apostas?
Existem vários membros que participam diáriamente no forum, onde estão eles agora?...

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2021 às 10:27)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia. Infelizmente não consegui enviar a minha aposta, como disse no outro dia, estou sem computador e enviar as apostas ( copiar texto e colar texto num smartphone antigo é um atrofio).
> Também estou muito triste com a participação dos membros do forum, só 11 apostas?
> Existem vários membros que participam diáriamente no forum, onde estão eles agora?...
> 
> Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


Penso que isso também se deve ao facto de o site estar com problemas, pois certamente muitos membros tiveram dificuldade em aceder aos tópicos se não tiverem tapatalk.


----------



## meteo (10 Jul 2021 às 13:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Penso que isso também se deve ao facto de o site estar com problemas, pois certamente muitos membros tiveram dificuldade em aceder aos tópicos se não tiverem tapatalk.


Sim, foi a razão porque não apostei. E muito mais gente deve ter acontecido o mesmo.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jul 2021 às 14:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Penso que isso também se deve ao facto de o site estar com problemas, pois certamente muitos membros tiveram dificuldade em aceder aos tópicos se não tiverem tapatalk.


Eu sempre consegui entrar no fórum (pelo Firefox) fazendo "ligação direta" a um tópico ou sub-fórum. Se alguém estiver com esse problema, aconselho a fazer o mesmo


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2021 às 02:30)

Máximas horárias de ontem:
Monção - 32,9 ºC
Bragança - 31,1 ºC
Mirandela - 35 ºC
Tondela - 27,5 ºC
São Pedro - 18,3 ºC
Tomar - 38,4 ºC
Coruche - 39,7 ºC
Fóia - 32,3 ºC
Castro Marim - 34,6 ºC
São Pedro de Moel a fazer o habitual, falhei por muito...


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Jul 2021 às 08:20)

Temperaturas máximas de Ontem da rede IPMA:

Monção - 33,9 ºC
Bragança - 31,9 ºC
Mirandela - 35,8 ºC
Tondela - 27,9 ºC
São Pedro - 18,7 ºC
Tomar - 39,2 ºC
Coruche - 40,7 ºC
Fóia - 33,3 ºC
Castro Marim - 35,5 ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Jul 2021 às 08:24)

Temperaturas mínimas até ao momento na rede IPMA (até 7:00 UTC):

Monção - 16,9 ºC
Bragança - 14,2 ºC
Mirandela - 15,1 ºC
Tondela - 20,8 ºC
São Pedro - 14,0 ºC
Tomar - 17,5 ºC
Coruche - 16,9 ºC
Fóia - 23,8 ºC
Castro Marim - 22,1 ºC


----------



## AnDré (11 Jul 2021 às 22:58)

Devido a problemas técnicos, o fórum esteve inacessível para muitos users durante um largo período de tempo.
Essa será a principal razão pela qual o número de apostas foi bastante reduzido, apenas 11.

Ainda assim, resolvemos manter o concurso.

Compilação das apostas.

Se houver algum erro, enviem mensagem a alertar, sff.


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Jul 2021 às 01:44)

Temperaturas mínimas do dia 11 da rede IPMA:

Monção - 16.7
Bragança - 14.2
Mirandela - 15.1
Tondela - 10.2
S. Pedro Moel - 14.0
Tomar - 17.3
Coruche - 16.9
Fóia - 17.0
Castro Marim - 22.1


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2021 às 16:06)

Apuramento dos resultados até ao momento:


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2021 às 16:35)

Nota-se bem que o pessoal em geral esteve muito pior a prever as mínimas que as máximas, tanto Tondela como a Fóia bateram (e de que maneira) as mínimas que tinham tido de madrugada no fim do dia


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2021 às 17:29)

N_Fig disse:


> Nota-se bem que o pessoal em geral esteve muito pior a prever as mínimas que as máximas, tanto Tondela como a Fóia bateram (e de que maneira) as mínimas que tinham tido de madrugada no fim do dia



O ar quente acabou por ser varrido mais depressa do que o previsto.
Quando apostei numa mínima de 20,0ºC para a Fóia, foi já a pensar que a mínima seria ao final do dia, e não durante a madrugada. Acontece que o ar frio entrou umas horas mais cedo do que o previsto.

Aliás, nenhuma EMA ontem atingiu os 40ºC. O GFS tinha uma vasta área do Alentejo acima dos 40-42ºC e a região do vale do Guadiana nos 44ºC. As máximas foram por volta das 14h, e não às 16h/17h como inicialmente estava previsto.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2021 às 17:37)

O que estava previsto para ontem às 18h UTC:






A realidade: (observações à superfície):


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2021 às 21:11)

Depois de me ter portado bastante bem até agora, este último dia vai ser um desastre, só em Tondela (claramente não conheço o comportamento da estação, os 1000 m de altitude fazem mossa) e na Fóia (subestimei o arrefecimento de uma estação que até conheço relativamente bem) acumulo quase 20 ºC ao lado


----------



## David sf (12 Jul 2021 às 21:17)

N_Fig disse:


> Depois de me ter portado bastante bem até agora, este último dia vai ser um desastre, só em Tondela (claramente não conheço o comportamento da estação, os 1000 m de altitude fazem mossa) e na Fóia (subestimei o arrefecimento de uma estação que até conheço relativamente bem) acumulo quase 20 ºC ao lado



No Caramulo ainda houve quem se safasse, mas na Foia o desastre foi global, basta dizer que metade dos participantes previu uma mínima superior à máxima registada hoje...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2021 às 21:29)

N_Fig disse:


> Depois de me ter portado bastante bem até agora, este último dia vai ser um desastre, só em Tondela (claramente não conheço o comportamento da estação, os 1000 m de altitude fazem mossa) e na Fóia (subestimei o arrefecimento de uma estação que até conheço relativamente bem) acumulo quase 20 ºC ao lado



Pior, estou eu, alguém abriu as portas do frigorífico, nessas duas estações.  Aqui o maluco apostou 23ºC em Tondela e 25.7ºC na Fóia.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2021 às 21:33)

David sf disse:


> No Caramulo ainda houve quem se safasse, mas na Foia o desastre foi global, basta dizer que metade dos participantes previu uma mínima superior à máxima registada hoje...


Pois, e eu fui um deles. E não sei se as mínimas não são batidas até à meia-noite e tornam o desastre ainda maior


algarvio1980 disse:


> Pior, estou eu, alguém abriu as portas do frigorífico, nessas duas estações.  Aqui o maluco apostou 23ºC em Tondela e 25.7ºC na Fóia.


Estou a ver que nem os algarvios conhecem a Fóia  Se bem que eu tenho família no Caramulo e também não fiz grande figura


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2021 às 00:01)

Mínimas horárias:
Monção - 14,6 ºC
Bragança - 11,5 ºC
Mirandela - 15,2 ºC
Tondela - 7,6 ºC
São Pedro - 13,9 ºC
Tomar - 15 ºC
Coruche - 13,7 ºC
Fóia - 9,5 ºC
Castro Marim - 17,5 ºC

Máximas horárias:
Monção - 20,8 ºC
Bragança - 19,3 ºC
Mirandela - 23,4 ºC
Tondela - 13,6 ºC
São Pedro - 17,6 ºC
Tomar - 23,5 ºC
Coruche - 24,9 ºC
Fóia - 17,8 ºC
Castro Marim - 30,5 ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jul 2021 às 09:46)

*Dia 12 julho*

*Mínimas:*
Monção - 12,6ºC
Bragança - 11,3ºC
Mirandela - 14,6ºC
Tondela - 7,4ºC
SPMoel - 13,6ºC
Tomar - 14,0ºC
Coruche - 13,5ºC
Sesimbra - 18,0ºC
Mértola - 16,1ºC
Fóia - 9,2ºC
Castro Marim - 17,3ºC
Lagoa - 18,1ºC

*Máximas:*
Monção - 21,9ºC
Bragança - 20,5ºC
Mirandela - 24,7ºC
Tondela - 14,3ºC
SPMoel - 18,5ºC
Tomar - 25,5ºC
Coruche - 25,9ºC
Lagoa - 24,1ºC
Mértola - 29,3ºC
Fóia - 18,3ºC
Castro Marim - 31,1ºC
Lagoa - 31,6ºC


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2021 às 10:02)

Relativamente às apostas de ontem, os resultados foram os seguintes:


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2021 às 10:13)

Por fim, apanhado das apostas com a contagem final.






Parabéns ao vencedor: *N_Fig*! 

De dizer que a luta foi renhida entre os primeiros 3 classificados. Parabéns!


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2021 às 12:07)

Depois do meu falhanço ontem na Fóia, não estava nada à espera, mas como também aqui disseram, o falhanço foi geral e isso ajudou-me. Foi bom voltar a participar numa coisa destas, espero é que para a próxima participe mais gente.
Eia, e agora vi que ganhei só por 5 décimas, foi mesmo renhido!


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2021 às 12:41)

Em termos de comparação, o 1º teve 92.2 pontos, daria um 21º lugar nas apostas em 2018, deve ter sido uma das apostas que mais falhámos. Existiu uma clara discrepância entre a realidade e as apostas feitas, eu cá afundei-me como o Titanic no dia de ontem. 

@AnDré , devias eliminar o dia de ontem das apostas, as estações foram alteradas por terceiros. 

As minhas apostas foram feitas através das automáticas do IPMA, só acertaram nas mínimas de Domingo que fiquei em 1º , seguir automáticas não é a melhor solução e então, no dia de ontem podem ver o resultado das mesmas. 

Parabéns, @N_Fig pela vitória.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2021 às 12:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em termos de comparação, o 1º teve 92.2 pontos, daria um 21º lugar nas apostas em 2018, deve ter sido uma das apostas que mais falhámos. Existiu uma clara discrepância entre a realidade e as apostas feitas, eu cá afundei-me como o Titanic no dia de ontem.
> 
> @AnDré , devias eliminar o dia de ontem das apostas, as estações foram alteradas por terceiros.
> 
> ...


Obrigado! Eu não participei nesse concurso em 2018, mas fui ver e também só apostaram em 4 temperaturas, não se pode fazer essa comparação de forma tão direta, mesmo assim o erro foi realmente maior desta vez. Também poderá ter que ver com o menor número de participantes, se houvesse mais gente era possível haver algum "maluco" a ter tido uma melhor pontuação


----------



## David sf (13 Jul 2021 às 13:00)

Parabéns ao @N_Fig por ter vencido o concurso. Foi pena o problema informático de 6ª feira que reduziu o número de participantes.



algarvio1980 disse:


> Em termos de comparação, o 1º teve 92.2 pontos, daria um 21º lugar nas apostas em 2018, deve ter sido uma das apostas que mais falhámos. Existiu uma clara discrepância entre a realidade e as apostas feitas, eu cá afundei-me como o Titanic no dia de ontem.



Temos que ver que desta vez foram apostadas 5 temperaturas diferentes pela primeira vez, pelo que é natural que a pontuação tenha sido mais elevada. Houve um desastre geral no Caramulo e na Foia, mas houve outras EM onde a previsão foi globalmente certeira.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2021 às 13:07)

A título de curiosidade, a EMA da Fóia foi responsável por 20,8 de erro médio (no total).
E Tondela por 15,1.

No extremo oposto Monção contou com uma média de 4,9, e Coruche 5,4.

O @Gilmet teve o menor e o maior erro acumulado. Apenas 1,8 em Sesimbra e 26,6 na Fóia.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jul 2021 às 13:11)

*infelizmente não consegui participar, tinha planeado fazer na sexta a x horas e o forum foi abaixo durante um bom tempo... espero que façam mais pois fiquei bem chateado de não conseguir fazer as apostas, coisa que participo sempre, com forum em baixo até pensei que fossem anular estas apostas*


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2021 às 13:12)

Infelizmente desta vez não deu para participar. 

Parabéns a todos os participantes em especial ao grande vencedor N_Fig e aos colegas do staff que dinamizaram a aposta.


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Jul 2021 às 15:02)

Acho que já foi tudo dito. Estes concursos são muito interessantes até para enriquecimento pessoal. Parabéns ao N_Fig! Eu fui o responsável pela estação da Fóia, já imaginava que ia ser muito desafiante! De facto, o ar frio em altitude entrou bem mais cedo, por isso as estações de montanha foram o desastre que se verificou. Obrigado também aos organizadores!


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jul 2021 às 15:06)

Que desastre! 

Sem dúvida que sobrestimei os valores em vários locais, especialmente nas zonas costeiras. Ainda esperei que a lestada pudesse ter algum efeito no sábado, e não contava com tanto "frio" na 2ª-feira.

Parabéns ao @N_Fig !! 



AnDré disse:


> O @Gilmet teve o menor e o maior erro acumulado. Apenas 1,8 em Sesimbra e 26,6 na Fóia.



Afinal sou vidente para Sesimbra e não sabia, para a Fóia é melhor manter-me longe


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jul 2021 às 15:31)

O cheque do @N_Fig é de quanto?
Parabéns, pá!


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2021 às 16:04)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> O cheque do @N_Fig é de quanto?
> Parabéns, pá!


Obrigado! Pois, não sei, se o prémio fosse voltar a termos concursos de forma mais regular já ficava feliz


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jul 2021 às 16:43)

N_Fig disse:


> Obrigado! Pois, não sei, se o prémio fosse voltar a termos concursos de forma mais regular já ficava feliz



Concordo! E um cheque. Um cheque também era bom!


----------

